# Welcome the newest member of the Charlotte Bobcats......



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

Rudy Gay 

http://www.charlotte.com/mld/charlotte/sports/basketball/nba/charlotte_bobcats/14727012.htm



> Bernie Bickerstaff didn't hesitate when asked what he liked most about draft prospect Rudy Gay."He measures 6-foot-8 1/2 and has a 7-foot-2 arm span," the Charlotte Bobcats coach said Friday after Gay worked out for the team. "He's a 19-year-old guy with a lot of upside. He's very explosive, with results."
> 
> Gay, who left school after his sophomore season, averaged a team-leading 15.2 points, 6.4 rebounds and had 56 steals for the Huskies last season. But Gay has been criticized for not dominating games and disappearing during key stretches.
> 
> "That's good, if that's their opinion," Bickerstaff said. "I think we all have to make our own decisions. As I've looked at his two years, he got better every year. But when you have a guy with so much talent, the expectations are high."


Why again would we be drafting a SF? Trade bait?


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Felton-Gay-Wallace makes a scary fast break and a nice defensive trio i don't know if it's the best pick with Roy and Morrison sitting there but we got a good month till the draft and a lot more workouts to decide if it is

OT Nice to see you back on the board Charlotte_____


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Gerald Wallace is a defensive SG, he's not a SF. He's 6'6-6'7.

Rudy is the perfect small forward for this team. I love it.


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

Still doesn't solve our scoring issues, potentially he could but not for next season

Thanks nutmeged, good to be back


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Neither Gay nor Wallace can play the 2 and I sincerely doubt that Gay will ever be as good a small forward as Wallace is now.Aside from that he doesn't really demonstrate the attitude or motivation that the Bobcats demand from their players.I love his talent,but Gay simply doesn't fit on this team between the ears or on the court.We need someone who can score from the 2 guard position,especially in end of possession/end of period situations.If Morrison could commit to playing defense a little I would be willing to take a chance on him being able to play SG,but I don't think he can.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

They are going to select Gay and he will excel.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

HKF said:


> Gerald Wallace is a defensive SG, he's not a SF. He's 6'6-6'7.
> 
> Rudy is the perfect small forward for this team. I love it.


But offensively? Who will shoot the ball?


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

Charlotte_______ said:


> Rudy Gay
> 
> http://www.charlotte.com/mld/charlotte/sports/basketball/nba/charlotte_bobcats/14727012.htm
> 
> ...


Felton, Wallace and Gay together isn't a bad combination. I would've preferred Morrison, but Gay will certainly do.

Laurie


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

> Rudy is the perfect small forward for this team. I love it.


Looking at team needs, how do you end up with that?


> Gerald Wallace is a defensive SG, he's not a SF. He's 6'6-6'7.


His height really isn't a factor at all with him being on the wing, his game is just more suited to it. That said I can see him being able to play the 2, I just wouldn't ignore the obvious because of it, and lastly having a 6'7 wingman is not a novel idea.



> They are going to select Gay and he will excel.


It would help the discussion alot more if you actually went into things.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Bobcats are heading in the right direction! I see good things for this team.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

Rudy Gay on the Bobcats would just be ridiculous..

Felton
Wallace
Gay
May
Okafor

WOOH.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

step said:


> Looking at team needs, how do you end up with that?
> 
> His height really isn't a factor at all with him being on the wing, his game is just more suited to it. That said I can see him being able to play the 2, I just wouldn't ignore the obvious because of it, and lastly having a 6'7 wingman is not a novel idea.
> 
> ...


When you have a point guard like Raymond Felton, you need to push the tempo. That's where he excels. This whole Rudy Gay doesn't have a jumpshot stuff is a fallacy. He's a 20 year old, but his gifts are something you can't take lightly. 

The Bobkitties already have a franchise PG, not to mention taking s franchise wing would be the right thing to do. Gay can be that guy. Morrison is not going to be better than a role player, so why even take him that high? I'd rather the Bobcats trade down or let him go to Portland and then 3 years later, watch their fans complain that he's still not better than what thye have right now. 

People keep dissing Gay's drive, but don't realize that this team has a special talent in Felton. Felton will be the leader of this team before long and if you watched the last 6 weeks of the season, you saw a PG that was every bit as good as Chris Paul.


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

With Gay and Wallace, who on earth is going to hit a 3 pointer from the swingman position?

It seems somewhat redundant to have two super-athletes at the two and three, neither of which have great 3 point shots. How will you keep the defense honest, why wouldn't teams just set up in a man and let Wallace and Gay throw up long range bricks all day? I know Gay has some range, but he's definitely not developed range to the 3 point line yet.

The opposing teams will simply crowd the lane.


----------



## chabber (May 30, 2006)

I just found these boards the other day and I'm new here so, Hi to everyone!!

Alrighty I gotta say that I'm fine with Rudy being our pick. I don't like how Roy skipped out on our workout. I'm not into Morrison because of the fact that he's a one demensional player. He will be able to score in this league maybe 20 a game as a #1 option but he doesn't rebound, or defend. He's even been quoted at laughing at the fact that he doesn't play "D".

Gay can do a little bit of everything. He's only 19. His shot can still improve and so can his handles. Playing him at SG to keep Wallace near the basket is not out of the realm of possiblities. Plus I like that he's come in to his workout with a good attitude and acts like he wants to be here. So far we've had Roy and Aldridge both back out on us so that is a plus for Rudy in my book.

Also I've noticed a lot of people being down on Okafor for some reason. I can't really understand why except maybe a lot of you have forgotten how good he was his first year. Sure he has a lot to improve on and I don't think he'll ever be a 20 & 10 type player but if he can just keep repeating what he did his rookie year he will be a solid starting PF or C for years.


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

this team needs some shooting, but gay over morrison makes sense. morrison is a shooter but he lacks athletism. gay is more athletic, and has more upside. shooting should come to him eventually. the bobcats need to think long term and not short term. morrison fits their needs now but gay should be more valuable in the long run. gay reeks with potential while morrison has probably reached his ceiling..

morrison also has diabetes.. it's been said it shouldn't be a problem but i don't see why we should risk a lottery pick on that. i do hope morrison has a long healthy career though.


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

rudy gay on the bobcats would be a best fit and that leaves morrison to the blazers whom i really want.


----------



## NJ Grand NJ (Feb 22, 2005)

Gay is a very good shooter with beautiful form and arc on his jumpshot. 

He's not JJ Redick but he's still very good at shooting. His only weaknesses are aggressiveness and ball handling. IMO If you guys pass on him, you'll regret it.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

anyone want in the club? :biggrin:


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY (Apr 12, 2004)

HKF said:


> When you have a point guard like Raymond Felton, you need to push the tempo. That's where he excels. This whole Rudy Gay doesn't have a jumpshot stuff is a fallacy. He's a 20 year old, but his gifts are something you can't take lightly.
> 
> The Bobkitties already have a franchise PG, not to mention taking s franchise wing would be the right thing to do. Gay can be that guy. Morrison is not going to be better than a role player, so why even take him that high? I'd rather the Bobcats trade down or let him go to Portland and then 3 years later, watch their fans complain that he's still not better than what thye have right now.
> 
> People keep dissing Gay's drive, but don't realize that this team has a special talent in Felton. Felton will be the leader of this team before long and if you watched the last 6 weeks of the season, you saw a PG that was every bit as good as Chris Paul.


Great points made here about how Rudy will succeed in an uptempoed system with a floor-general like Raymond Felton. He will flourish as his so-called flaws will be masked in an uptempo system with Raymond Felton and will give im time to work on the areas where he needs to improve without them being magnified...I'm all for Rudy Gay to the Bobcats.


----------

